# the official we lost express our feelings thread



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hopefully we wont have to use this much.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

one of the worst things is that denver and its fans will talk so much smack and have so much confidence.i still think we can win the series but a little more hesitant


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No offense, but this thread is pointless. You can do all the whining you want in the game thread.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol not realy for wining more for what we can improve and why we did bad


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lol not realy for wining more for what we can improve and why we did bad


Oh. That changes everything. We have two threads for that, the game thread and the series thread. And how exactly is complaining about the Denver fans going to improve the team?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its a thought but like i said its more for how we can do better and why we did bad

back on topic

i feel we did bad b/c we played with no heart, we played like we new we were gonna win and we let denver beat us. yes we could of played better and won but denver owns us. they deserve to win, its going to be real hard to come back and win wensday although i do need to give credit pop usaly prepares the spurs for a gm real well


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> its a thought but like i said its more for how we can do better and why we did bad
> 
> back on topic
> 
> i feel we did bad b/c we played with no heart, we played like we new we were gonna win and we let denver beat us. yes we could of played better and won but denver owns us. they deserve to win, its going to be real hard to come back and win wensday although i do need to give credit pop usaly prepares the spurs for a gm real well


and like I said, we have two threads for this already. I'm sorry if I'm rude rite now. I'm just p'd from that game, but I still say this thread is pointless.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> one of the worst things is that denver and its fans will talk so much smack and have so much confidence.i still think we can win the series but a little more hesitant


whos talking smack? 1 win isnt a big deal.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I thought the game threads were a good place to express emotions on the game....




Anyway, I'm pretty upset. There's really nothing positive to say about that game other than Nazr played great. Duncan looks like an old man, Parker has no confidence, Bruce Bowen is absolutely worthless right now on offense. Brent Barry has seriously fallen into the "Inconsistent" category. Who knows what you're going to get out of this guy every game? Anyway, sorry for the miny rant, but Denver isn't scared, and they aren't backing down. Nobody is feeling sorry for Duncan, or for the Spurs, so these guys better get tough and play some ball. I won't be able to take another breakdown like that in the next game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

KoKo, I'm with you. This team is straight up depressing right now. I mean, last year at this time, the Spurs were tearing through opponents and looking better than ever, then collapsed in the 2nd round. If any team can change their face completely in 2 games, it's the Spurs. I miss the God-like Spurs that suffocated opponents on defense and moved the ball beautifully without even dribbling on offense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think if Tim Duncan cant get his game back together, and feel better using that Ankle there wont be a Spurs after the first round (Duh). Denver's amazing coach knew the weakness in Duncan going in, and simply rotated big men guarding him to keep them fresh. Even the third strings guarding duncan were just energetic enough and lively enough to keep Duncan off guard. You could tell the entire game that ankle was bothering him. That really makes me sad. I'm not a huge Spurs fan, but I admire Tim Duncan and the team. And when you have other PF/C (Cough) types that always seem to get hurt and take a few weeks off before the playoffs, and then suddenly emerge at game 1 like it never happened, that annoys the crap out of me. 

Duncan is a class act, and I sure hope he feels better. He and the Spurs deserve the title this year. Hopefully Timmy will feel better over the series.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Tough loss guys. spurs aren't going to choke next game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I thought the game threads were a good place to express emotions on the game.....


Ha, TheRoc5! I win  lol.


And thanks, P33r~. Hopefully they'll be as confident as you.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

No room to say much. I'm stuned again...
Tastes even worse than the 03' Suns upset


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> No room to say much. I'm stuned again...
> Tastes even worse than the 03' Suns upset


You're only saying that because you know we won that series and we mite not win this one. There's no way this one is worst. Denver is a better team than they were, and nothing hurts worst than a hail mary three pointer at the buzzer...TWICE.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

DaBobZ said:


> No room to say much. I'm stuned again...
> Tastes even worse than the 03' Suns upset


ya your right cause when we lost that gm we pretty much new we were the better team and i stilll felt confident we were gonna win


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

What kind of thread is that?

We WILL DEFEAT Denver, period.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> What kind of thread is that?
> 
> We WILL DEFEAT Denver, period.


A pointless one:wink:

We can feel sorry for ourseleves after the spurs are knocked out...if that's possible :biggrin:


----------

